# 3DS DoA banned in northern Europe



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

... GAME & GameStop customers in Sweden have been receiving emails to inform them that sale of Dead or Alive Dimensions in the Nordic region has been banned due to child pornography laws. According to sources, the game's distributor, Bergsala, received a police threat and crumbled at the end of the long arm of the law ...[/p]




Source

There are a bunch of sources at the bottom of the page I'm linking.

gg Scandinavia.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 21, 2011)

That's just stupid.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

LOL! Wait....what child pornography??

It's DOA - It Only Does Bouncy Boobies .-.

Besides, there's no nudity in this version, Sweden needs to grow-up, it's a wild world out there and they are acting like undeveloped countries.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 21, 2011)

I LOL'D
"Child pornography" Good thinking!


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> LOL! Wait....what child pornography??
> 
> It's DOA - It Only Does Bouncy Boobies .-.


Girls under the age of 18 are depicted "sexually".

Around here we have to respect the rights of minors, whether the minors are fictional or not, if we don't want to go to court.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> ...there's no nudity in this version...


Not buying it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

Lol, but it's a virtual girl, wtf! If I lived in Sweden I wouldn't abide to this rule, no way. If it's an actual real life under 18 girl then the story is acceptable, but not in some "virtual" world.

I hate it when ppl combine both worlds as one. Lol.


EDIT: @8BitWalugi, I said that about the Nudity because it's a Nintendo console/handheld game, and they never accept any "nudity" so makes sense


----------



## redact (May 21, 2011)

i thought australia was bad about censorship...


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even more than they depict themselves from the age of 14? Doubt it.


----------



## boktor666 (May 21, 2011)

DoA banned in sweden because of this. I hardly seen any of this "Child pornography" in any gameplay trailer. Are they basing their judgement on something non-existent in the game? I might be wrong, but still, banning a game for this is just plain lame.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Lol, but it's a virtual girl, wtf! If I lived in Sweden I wouldn't abide to this rule, no way. If it's an actual real life under 18 girl then the story is acceptable, but not in some "virtual" world.
> 
> I hate it when ppl combine both worlds as one. Lol.
> 
> ...


I know, I was making a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Mercluke, we're finally getting an R18!


----------



## RupeeClock (May 21, 2011)

So, what, does Sweden classify under 18 as child pornography, no exceptions?


----------



## redact (May 21, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Oh and Mercluke, we're finally getting an R18!


yeah, best thing ever


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

It's not like it really matters - people who really want to buy a DOA game will go out of their way to import it *anyways*.


----------



## azntiger (May 21, 2011)

I lol'd. So apparently virtual girls shown sexually is "child porn"?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2011)

Of course if we saw actual virtual porn that featured a minor (virtual, of course), we'd be up in arms. That shit is gross.

But of course if it's a minor depicted sexually in a video game, fuck that, the girl is virtual!

Seriously, any depiction of a minor in a sexual manor (hardcore or softcore) is really fucking gross. The DoA developers could probably just say "Yeah, um, the young-ish looking girl? She's actually 18". It's not that hard.

Even then, who gives a shit? It's DoA. On the 3DS. I don't think people have cared for a while. Go play SSFIV or Blazblue II (BB2 coming out at the end of the month).


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Besides, there's no nudity in this version, Sweden needs to grow-up, it's a wild world out there and they are *acting like undeveloped countries*.
> That's a bad parallel, this is not acting like an undeveloped country but rather the opposite. This is taking the trend in developed countries to censor the fuck out of everything one step further.
> 
> 
> ...


Man, everyone who cares for their freedom should give a shit whether they have a 3DS or not and regardless of whether they care for DoA. This is a bullshit censorship law, one of many small steps in the wrong direction that it's important we all work against before it's too late.


----------



## Magmorph (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone remember this law?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROTECT_Act_of_2003


----------



## jalaneme (May 21, 2011)

no surprise there, the guy who made this game series (Tomonobu Itagaki) is a complete perve anyway all of his games have women who are classed as sexual objects with big boobs.


----------



## Kamiyama (May 21, 2011)

Thank GOD it's Sweden only. I want my pre-order already before it's too late in here too.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> no surprise there, the guy who made this game series (Tomonobu Itagaki) is a complete perve anyway all of his games have women who are classed as sexual objects with big boobs.
> I take interest in such games and to me it is was actually huge surprise to have seen laws banning them pass. Sure, there's been a censorship trend but it's escalating fast as fuck.
> 
> QUOTE(Kamiyama @ May 21 2011, 03:02 PM) Thank GOD it's Sweden only. I want my pre-order already before it's too late in here too.


Actually Denmark and Norway too, but Finland indeed seems safe for now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between censoring, say, your freedom of speech and censoring underage girls looking sexy. Fighting for your freedoms is not worth losing your morals. It's underage girls depicted in sexual ways. It's gross. People get too much of a boner over fighting the power and wanting their absolute freedoms that they lose sight of what is morally right.

The devs over at DoA are tards anyway if they're not gonna say that young looking girls in the game are just 18 or something.

EDIT: People at times seem to forget why we have some censorship laws. These laws aren't forbidding your freedom of speech or any of your rights. They're in place to keep a moral standard. I'd rather live in a world of censorship that has its morals than one that's completely free and open but in complete anarchy.


----------



## jalaneme (May 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well said man.


----------



## SS4 (May 21, 2011)

Censorship is the stupidest invention ever. The real world is only about pink stuff, puppies everywhere, lots of love and all young girls wearing turtleneck and so on.....Yeah....I forgot how perfect life is compared to how brutal and sexually degrading video games are...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2011)

I thought they had "Dead on Arrival" units in northern europe and banned the console. but what does it have to do with child pornography 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

The reviews do suggest you see "things" bouncing towards you on the 3D screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's a difference between censoring, say, your freedom of speech and censoring underage girls looking sexy.
> That there's a difference between those is your (and partly your country's) opinion. In my country where this is taking effect, _yttrandefriheten_ and _tryckfrihetsförordningen_, which together are our equivalent of your "Freedom of Speech", say that anyone is allowed to publish anything with some exceptions such as that what is deemed as racism is banned (to a greater degree than in the US, hence websites wanting to publish such messages in Swedish do it on US servers) but does nowhere make an exception of fictional characters. To me, living here, having one part of _yttrandefriheten_ violated is just as bad as having another part of it violated.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, forbidding my rights is just what this kind of censorship is doing as you can read above, regardless of whether they're keeping a moral standard (a standard which I don't share at all and get forced upon me). 

I would rather live in the latter of the two worlds you describe and I'm sure others would too.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

I personally treat a Video Game as a work of art, and in art in general, many things are allowed to "slip". You wouldn't ban a book depicting a 16-year old girl getting raped, you wouldn't ban a painting with naked children dancing around a bonfire, you shouldn't ban a video game depicting nearly legal girl-fighters showing off their bodies in bikinis.

That's just my two cents. Besides, from what I heard, it was the developer's decision - he pulled out of distribution before the ban was placed on the game.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is not in the minority. Most western countries have a problem with people who think it's ok to portray children as sexual objects. I wouldn't let someone with that sick belief anywhere near my little sister. And I wouldn't live in the world your claiming 'others' would want to live in.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> That's just my two cents. Besides, from what I heard, it was the developer's decision - he pulled out of distribution before the ban was placed on the game.


It was the publisher's decision, developers don't (in cases like this) do distribution. 

The "decision" was whether to disregard police threats or not.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2011)

I lol'd at the title IMO.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I meant. Sorry, I just forgot the correct "word", the idea remains the same though - they pulled out themselves to avoid prosecution.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> no surprise there, the guy who made this game series (Tomonobu Itagaki) is a complete perve anyway all of his games have women who are classed as sexual objects with big boobs.


What does that have to do with anything? I don't like the Dead or Alive games at all and I hate to play any game that depicts women as sexual objects, but that doesn't mean that the game should be banned. I don't like Japanese RPGs either, but that's no reason to ban them.

I personally believe that depicting women as sexual objects is still freedom of speech, even if the developer is a perve. That said, I can see why a country would ban a game that has children in it when they're depicted in a sexual way. I can see why people would want to ban virtual child pornography as well, even if no children were hurt when making the film/game. While that is something different, you would ban it for the same reason.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

How come everyone's pointing at DOA dev's and calls them perverts when nearly every game nowadays has boob physics inspired by DOA games - pionieers in the trade? XD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 21, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not as if they are depicting 12 year old girls as sexual objects. The girls in DoA Are probably 16-18, which many find is perfectly ok considering in the real world they are (In most cases) much worse.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> no surprise there, the guy who made this game series (Tomonobu Itagaki) is a complete perve anyway all of his games have women who are classed as sexual objects with big boobs.


In my opnion women are dominating our world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Truly, I dont see anything wrong with that game.

Dont people take their kids to the beach these days? I think kids under 18 should be banned from going to the beach! BOOB ALERT!


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2011)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tbh, I didn't think DOA is bad enough to be ban. 

Oh and 'bout they should have said they are 18 then saying midgets 18 years old
are fine right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> He is not in the minority. Most western countries have a problem with people who think it's ok to portray children as sexual objects. I wouldn't let someone with that sick belief anywhere near my little sister. And I wouldn't live in the world your claiming 'others' would want to live in.


Sure, I made absolutely no implication that his opinion is uncommon and I don't claim my view to be the "right" one. Neither did I imply that everyone or most people would rather have complete freedom than complete censorship upholding moral standards. In fact my entire point is that people are different and have different beliefs, forcing one groups beliefs upon another without providing non-abstract grounds of what will be prevented/contributed to society is a very bad thing and should really be avoided.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%. If you want to buy the game, you buy it. If you find the themes offensive, you don't.

That's why we have PEGI/ESRB/Whatever rankings - you have everything that's present in-game in a nifty little box.

DOA gets banned while Duke Nukem forever, where you get to pay strippers to "straighten your log" is on the loose, don't you find that a bit hypocritical?

Not that DNF's gonna be bad - I'll sure as hell gonna enjoy it.


----------



## FireGrey (May 21, 2011)

So they banned a game with 3D porn of girls?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> So they banned a game with 3D porn of girls?



It's not even porn. You can choose character models and have them pose for ya in different costumes. Hardly offensive.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> So they banned a game with 3D porn of girls?


*quote stalker is back* Yes they banned a game with 3D Girls, not porn lol. Just some hot hot cleavage.


----------



## Miss Panda (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being against paedophilia is the norm in Western society! Thinking it is OK to sexualise children is not normal.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Being against paedophilia is the norm in Western society! Thinking it is OK to sexualise children is not normal.



Tell that to Bella Swan.

Goooo TWILIGHT!


----------



## Nollog (May 21, 2011)

Age of consent in Sweden is 15, but showing girls of 17.9999 or under in any type of erotic position or context is illegal.


----------



## thedicemaster (May 21, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:
			
		

> It's not as if they are depicting 12 year old girls as sexual objects. The girls in DoA Are probably 16-18, which many find is perfectly ok considering in the real world they are (In most cases) much worse.


ayane(16) kasumi(17) and kokoro(17) are the "problem" here, the others are all 18+
although these ages are nothing more than arbitrary numbers chosen by the developers for story-convenience.
which is the problem with banning fictional underage girls in suggestive clothing/positions, their age is not an actual age but just an arbitrary number chosen for the story.
if an artist doesn't define an age to someone in a drawing, how can you possibly determine this fictional person is underage?

i'm sure though that you'll get to see more at any beach in summer, than in this game.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, this is just the kind of abstract ground ("sexualise children") that should not be used as a ground to force a belief upon someone else. If you're against the depiction of fictional children sexually, you really shouldn't just make a baseless claim that it is equivalent to "sexualising children" and "being against pedophilia". 

I'm very much against pedophilia but that really doesn't mean that I am against any depiction of non-real, non-existent, imaginary underaged girls. To me, and clearly to many others as there's been a lot of debate on the subject here in Sweden as I mentioned in an earlier post, they are two entirely separate things. 

If you think otherwise, that's fine and I don't have any problem with you not sharing my view. However, if you want to force your belief upon me and prevent me from pursuing my interests, it would be very non-ethical of you to not provide grounds of how society will be changed and why what you are saying is true.


----------



## arogance1 (May 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's not like it really matters - people who really want to buy a DOA game will go out of their way to import it *anyways*.



You can't import it, the 3DS is region locked isn't it?


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can import it from anywhere in Europe where it's not banned (obviously) so it includes UK.

Or you can go for Australia.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

arogance1 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scandinavia uses PAL just like the rest of Europe, so importing from somewhere else in Europe would work.

But as I said before, the principle is much more important than the specific case. Personally I don't have a 3DS and I don't particularly like DoA (I do however like other games where underaged girls are depicted in what could be considered "sexual" by these new laws).


----------



## Miss Panda (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What interests oh yeah looking at underage girls depicted in a sexual manner. People who get off on looking at children being shown in a sexualised manner are not fit to mix with rest of society. In Germany a person can go to jail for five years for possessing 'virtual' child porn. And rightly bloody so. I'm out of this thread it is obvious what kind of person you are, I'm wasting my time. And it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah because a 13 year old has 40DD (or bigger) size boobs right? Pretty sure there is no sexual explicit material in a fighting game, and bouncing tits is just an animation thing. Not to mention the fact that you can't assume that any of the characters are actually considered minors, coupled with the fact that it's a video game and even if they were minors, anyone who puts video games under the same child porn laws as real child porn just because the female characters boobs bounce, needs a good smacking.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

Their age of consent is 15, how old's the youngest character?


----------



## Zetta_x (May 21, 2011)

I love the world we live in, I swear, every law in this world needs to be looked at by a mathematician and a realist because this is pathetic. 


---
For example, seat belt laws; if we assume everyone comes from the same population and has constant accident rate 'P' (while this is a wild assumption, the large amount of people in this world will have a pooled estimation of about P). Then we have nearly n independent trials and this can be analyzed by the binomial distribution (since each independent trial will be a bernoulli and a sum of bernoulli is binomial). Then the expected number of accidents (or the mean of a binomial distribution) is n * p. For example, if the accident rate approximates .001, that is 1 out of every 1000 people get into an accident per day and we have a sample size of 100,000, then the expected number of accidents will be 100 or (.001 * 100,000).

It can be shown that the number of seat belt tickets (with probability P2) has the same population, or the same amount of drivers. Since both P and P2 are very very large, these discreet distribution can be approximated to the normal distribution (which is continuous with lots of great properties). We can then do a test statistic with the differences of proportions under the assumptions that each trial is independent and n is very large and each sample size follows the binomial distribution.

---

TLDR; Laws such as seat belt laws are doing more harm then good. We need to revamp every law in the world because we look pathetic governing ourselves with retarded laws. The example I gave was you get a ticket for wearing a seatbelt. It should be more along the lines of, if you get into an accident and you don't wear a seatbelt and it caused your death because you didn't wear a seatbelt, then that is your fault.

I hate the government trying to milk our money by retarded laws and trying to censor things with acts mentioned in this thread. If someone wants to play this game, then go fucking let them.


----------



## Langin (May 21, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Their age of consent is 15, how old's the youngest character?



I believe 16 years, Ayane.

Source: Dead or Alive D. Website


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

So the people who've censored this have done it because they thought the characters were sexy and they wanted them to be under 15...

Well that's how it seems to me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 21, 2011)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> no surprise there, the guy who made this game series (Tomonobu Itagaki) is a complete perve anyway all of his games have women who are classed as sexual objects with big boobs.



Who cares? It's a fucking video game! People are allowed to do what they want with art.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

And a semantics nazi post here, even if this was "child pornography" it wouldn't be paedophilia but hebephilia.

EDIT: Well going by their age of consent, while by the "real" ages of the characters it would be ephebophilia, which in Sweden is totally legal as long as your not in a position of trust.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> Mazor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining why you think non-existent, imaginary girls are the same as real girls and for you providing arguments for why spending time that could be spent actually helping real girls should be spent on censoring imaginary girls, violating peoples rights and forcing beliefs upon them in doing so.

Oh wait, you didn't actually explain anything or provide any arguments and instead just made subjective remarks, disregarding most of the content in my posts you were quoting.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

Makes sense. I don't want child porn in my games!


Derp.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 21, 2011)

Child pornography? On a Dead or Alive game?

Are they on crack or something? Geez


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2011)

In Sweden it's completely legal to engage in sexual acts with a person as long as they're above the age of 15 yet if this law stays put it's illegal to depict fictional people in sexual situations if they're under the fictional age of 18.

Makes sense, right?


----------



## Zerousen (May 21, 2011)

People could always import it. It's not like somebody can report you to Government authorities for having a single game cartridge, is there?


----------



## RiderLeangle (May 21, 2011)

I'm not a pedo (Not like the game is pedo anyways... Hell it's been said enough times in the topic the youngest girl is 16 so that's not even pedo) but just hearing about a ban this stupid makes me want to get the game (Ok I'm not anywhere near sweden but you get what I mean...)


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> In Sweden it's completely legal to engage in sexual acts with a person as long as they're above the age of 15 yet if this law stays put it's illegal to depict fictional people in sexual situations if they're under the fictional age of 18.
> 
> Makes sense, right?
> Yeah, it's pretty insane.
> ...


As has been said a few times in the thread, it's the principle that matters. People on both sides of bans such as this don't necessarily care much about what is specifically the object of discussion but rather about the discussion itself and how cases such as the one discussed should be handled in general.


----------



## Exaltys (May 21, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> That the depiction of fictional underage girls in sexual ways is "gross" is your highly subjective opinion, there are many who (like me) who don't find the depiction of fictional characters of any age gross or morally wrong in any way and as such just see it as the violation of their freedom that it is. Real girls are something entirely different, the focus should be on making the laws protecting them better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Complete_ anarchy? So someone can just walk up to you and beat you to a bloody pulp and no one would care and the person would not be punished at all. How would that feel. Also, you can take this to the extreme I guess and say someone draws a fictional underage character having sex and doing other things of that nature. How do you feel about that?


----------



## Maz7006 (May 21, 2011)

and then they complain about piracy

(not talking about 3DS piracy of course, but in general when games get banned etc)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> Also, you can take this to the extreme I guess and say someone draws a fictional underage character having sex and doing other things of that nature. How do you feel about that?



That's not extreme. That's *hentai*. A fictional character is fictional, a video game is an art form, and I feel *great* aboult all three statements.


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2011)

They should just say the girls are all over 18.  It's not like anyone can prove otherwise, they're cartoons for god's sake.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> They should just say the girls are all over 18.  It's not like anyone can prove otherwise, they're cartoons for god's sake.



Sacrifice timeline continuity and character BIO's for the sake of someone who doesn't see a difference between reality and fiction.

Hmm... interesting concept, but apparently the devs love their creation more than their swedish customers.


----------



## Ikki (May 21, 2011)

Wow, that is so lame.


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 21, 2011)

I don't think anyone should be fine with under age girls performing sexual acts whether it be real, or not.
But that has nothing to do with the game, there are no sexual acts in this game. It's just people fighting.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

[youtube]LB7cdOOKVOo[/youtube]


----------



## Exaltys (May 21, 2011)

Why didn't these same people complain about the volleyball game too?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 21, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> Why didn't these same people complain about the volleyball game too?



No idea, hence the YT vid. It was about 10.000% more oversaturated with sexual content, yet nobody minds that.

...maybe the censors wanted another wank-wank game and once they noticed that it doesn't really deliver, they threatened the publisher?


----------



## machomuu (May 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> [youtube]LB7cdOOKVOo[/youtube]


Thanks Foxi, I was hoping someone would link to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nollog (May 21, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Their age of consent is 15, how old's the youngest character?


Age on consent and pornography are rarely the same.
In some countries you can't watch pornography, but you can star in it at certain ages.


----------



## Minox (May 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Exaltys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because only recently was someone (Simon Lundström) actually convicted on the basis having pictures of fictional underage persons in "sexual situations". However that case is not over yet as it still has not been confirmed by the highest authority as being a lawful verdict.


----------



## Mazor (May 21, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> _Complete_ anarchy? So someone can just walk up to you and beat you to a bloody pulp and no one would care and the person would not be punished at all. How would that feel.
> It would feel extremely bad, but not as bad as living in an ignorance-is-bliss-world of only censorship. I could paraphrase Abraham Lincoln here, but instead I'll draw a parallel with choosing between the red and blue pills in The Matrix. Regardless, this is pretty irrelevant to the discussion.
> 
> QUOTE(Exaltys @ May 21 2011, 06:34 PM) Also, you can take this to the extreme I guess and say someone draws a fictional underage character having sex and doing other things of that nature. How do you feel about that?


While I don't personally have an interest in such depictions, I am very against banning them unless a substantial ground for doing so (such as some kind of scientific research or other kinds of concrete justifications) is provided. I have yet to see any such substantial ground, and therefor see it as complete bullshit to violate peoples rights (like the rights being violated here in Sweden) by enforcing hypocritical laws instead of focusing on helping REAL underage girls. 

If the depiction of non-existent girls having sex is to banned just because some people find it "morally wrong" and because of nothing else, we might as well start banning a whole bunch of stuff, starting with any games that have violence in them. There needs to be more depth than that in the supportive arguments if a ban is to be justified, depth that have been strikingly absent.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 21, 2011)

this is from the official site of nintendo

Category: Action, Fighting 
Multiplayer mode: Simultaneous 
Players: 1-2 
Age rating: 16 
Publisher: TECMO KOEI EUROPE LTD. 
Developer: Team NINJA 
Release date: 20/05/2011 

and it  are the personages
the complainments are the cloths


----------



## Hop2089 (May 21, 2011)

HAHAHA x9001

Welcome to the new Australia, makes me glad to be an American.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 21, 2011)

DoA is considered child porn? This game may be better than I thought.


----------



## omgwtfhax (May 21, 2011)

Exaltys said:
			
		

> Also, you can take this to the extreme I guess and say someone draws a fictional underage character having sex and doing other things of that nature. How do you feel about that?


Let's say a high school boy fantasizes about a girl in class and decides to draw his fantasies. He didn't create the character; it's certainly based on a real high school (underage) girl. Is this boy creating child porn? I doubt anyone thinks so, though he may be scolded if his parents find it. It'd be justified on the fact that he's going through puberty.

Say he saves the drawing, since he drew it especially well. He's 25 now. He finds the drawing, remembers his high school days, and draws some more. Is it still just a fantasy, or is he now an immoral degenerate who deserves no place in society?

When would you say it stops being a fantasy and starts being child porn, if ever?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I know. In the UK you can be in porn at 17 but can't watch it until you are 18. Though production companies stick to 18 to stay safe. I just find it all bloody amusing.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 21, 2011)

omgwtfhax said:
			
		

> Exaltys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my opinion, if the subject of the drawing is real and the art is good enough for this fact to be obvious, or the picture was drawn from a photo, it's child porn.
But that's me and my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 er opinion.


----------



## heartgold (May 21, 2011)

Are those really young girls or young women in that game? I mean they could be like 18. Asian people (chicks) do look young, don't they?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 21, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Are those really young girls or young women in that game? I mean they could be like 18. Asian people (chicks) do look young, don't they?


Point. Why haven't they even aged?? This series is like more than 7 years old. -_- They should be 25+ by now.


----------



## thedicemaster (May 21, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Are those really young girls or young women in that game? I mean they could be like 18. Asian people (chicks) do look young, don't they?


as i said before, ayane(16), kasumi(17), and kokoro(17) are all under 18.


----------



## heartgold (May 21, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ash ketchum has been 10 for the past 11 YEARS! >_>


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 21, 2011)

Im kind of annoyed they released it in the EU before bringing it Stateside :/


----------



## heartgold (May 21, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O good, what's wrong with 16 years olds? It's legal to have sex at that age and its not like they are showing dirty private parts.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it be better if they had put a ring on it?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 22, 2011)

I dont remember zelda having child porn nor does pes or fifa have porn or donkey kong or HM-SNES and so on for most of the older good games. Why the requirement to add sexuality to games? attraction? sales? lack of trust in the actual gameplay? i think SE have also opted for this direction (more) since ff10 onwards (maybe due to better graphics).


----------



## damedus (May 22, 2011)

jeeze I dont see how anything virtual can be called child porn, I only consider child porn if its actual photos or video of real life teenagers. Hentai, manga, doujin, virtual, games, 3d paints ect can have 1 year olds with boobs and having sex and i dont consider it child porn its just dam funny anime specialy when she looks five and claims to be 30 lol


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2011)

damedus said:
			
		

> jeeze I dont see how anything virtual can be called child porn, I only consider child porn if its actual photos or video of real life teenagers. Hentai, manga, doujin, virtual, games, 3d paints ect can have 1 year olds with boobs and having sex and i dont consider it child porn its just dam funny anime specialy when she looks five and claims to be 30 lol
> Well technically lolicon is child porn.  Not that I really care in this case.
> 
> 
> ...


Each tournament takes place 1 year after the last.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 22, 2011)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And? The age of consent is 15, sorry but anyone older then that is not considered a minor. Not to mention video games are exempt from child porn laws in most countries unless they contain real children in them. The age of consent is 13 in Canada, yet we aren't up in arms over these types of games, your government is just anal, as are the people who banned the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2011)

Let's face it - neither looks like their real age and if you met either of them on a disco after a few drinks, you'd nail'em given the opportunity. The ban is baseless - they look nothing like children.


----------



## machomuu (May 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Let's face it - neither looks like their real age and if you met either of them on a disco after a few drinks, you'd nail'em given the opportunity. The ban is baseless - they look nothing like children.


I think Hitomi and Kokoro do.  Personally I think they look their age.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitomi is 18, and if Kokoro looks like your usual 17 where you live, I'm moving there cause it's a land of goddamn oportunities.


----------



## ferofax (May 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> EDIT: @8BitWalugi, I said that about the Nudity because it's a Nintendo console/handheld game, and they never accept any "nudity" so makes sense


Strike Witches, i forgot which of the two titles they got, feature loli girls in underpants flying around and acting like WWII machines of war. their clothes get torn to shreds as their HP drops, and if IIRC, from my own save, some show tits. albeit, tiny, washboard tits. but tits nevertheless, pink and perky. so... i dunno. things like this get through. and AllIce from 999 might as well be nude, what with her sheer clothing.


----------



## Mazor (May 22, 2011)

Seems like Webhallen will still be selling the game (obviously not through Bergsala, the main distributor of Nintendo games in Scandinavia who is mentioned to have canceled its plan to sell the game because of a decision by Nintendo of Europe).

Since the distribution won't go through Nintendo of Europe, the releases will probably not be localized for the region. But games are never translated into Swedish, Danish or Norwegian anyway, so the only difference would be the lack of manuals in these languages.

Also, seems like there were no actual "police threats", the police actually seems to just have called evidence for child pornography to be lacking. There's been an increasing amount of Swedish sources indicating this to be the case since yesterday, but the English sources don't seem to have picked it up yet.


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 22, 2011)

Lol.....so now child porn could be anything these days......even virtual girls shown sexually.....WTF.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 22, 2011)

It's even forbidden to have manga child porn in sweden xD
http://karlandersson.se/2011/01/15/swedish...in-court-again/


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 22, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> It's even forbidden to have manga child porn in sweden xD
> http://karlandersson.se/2011/01/15/swedish...in-court-again/



It's illegal in the UK too. So is role-playing porn where either party pretends to be under age. Basically anything that has under age people being sexual, including animation, games, artwork...

Might be the whole of the EU tbh.


----------



## smile72 (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm, I wonder if any of the northern European countries will get Chou Jigen Game Neptune MK-II (if NISA chooses to release) it. I find it stupid though, they're not real. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## s4mid4re (May 23, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> It's even forbidden to have manga child porn in sweden xD
> http://karlandersson.se/2011/01/15/swedish...in-court-again/
> hentai is obviously much 'heavier' than 15+ games, so no surprise that hentai was banned prior to the DoA ban.
> 
> QUOTE(smile72 @ May 22 2011, 07:52 PM) Hmmm, I wonder if any of the northern European countries will get Chou Jigen Game Neptune MK-II (if NISA chooses to release) it. I find it stupid though, they're not real. I don't see the big deal.


I'm pretty sure there's been child-related cases in which these kinds of games were involved - even though they aren't real, indeed. It's really not fair that others don't get these kinds of games because of those people, but there's nothing we can do.


----------



## smile72 (May 23, 2011)

I agree, but it says you live in America? I agree, Japan is so more sexually liberal than any other country I know, I mean these girls are not real. There's no sex involved. It hurts no one.


----------



## s4mid4re (May 23, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> I agree, but it says you live in America? I agree, Japan is so more sexually liberal than any other country I know, I mean these girls are not real. There's no sex involved. It hurts no one.


Child porn is also prohibited in America.


----------



## smile72 (May 23, 2011)

Nooooooooo, that's not what I meant. I was talking about games like DoA AND Chou Jigen Game Neptune MK II


----------



## s4mid4re (May 23, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> Nooooooooo, that's not what I meant. I was talking about games like DoA AND Chou Jigen Game Neptune MK II


I guess I should have made it clearer; I was talking about their respective countries and there's nothing we (as in, humanity) can do about it.


----------



## smile72 (May 23, 2011)

Japan has a lower child molestation rate than America, and most developed nations. It has one of the lowest murder and [censored] rates, they still occur though.


----------

